# Release schedule



## tentfox (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I am thinking of running this game for my group in Pathfinder. Just quickly, how often do the adventures for this come out? If I was to play most weeks for about 4 hours would we end up taking over the release schedule?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 31, 2012)

It all comes down to how fast you handle combat and how much side events you include for your PCs. We're releasing adventures every 3 months -- some hiccups aside -- and on average the adventures are twice as long as the free 1st adventure.


----------



## tentfox (May 31, 2012)

Cool I will run this past my group (I had a vote with my group what they want to run and this topped the list). When is the 4th one due out?


----------



## Marius Delphus (May 31, 2012)

I expect to be done early next week. With any luck, Monday. But EN Publishing luck tends to be the other kind, so that's as specific as I dare get.


----------

